# air fresheners printer



## mediaconcept (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello
What printer do I need to imprint full color air fresheners?
Thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Probably NOT a garment printer.

More information would have been useful but I suspect a vinyl printer, cut and stick it on


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I think textile will work but solvent will work perfect.
I need one in my car. if I print sample for you can I keep one? Lol.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## mediaconcept (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a solvent printer (Roland Versacamm), and tre is no suitable for this, because the scented oil attach the solvent ink.
It is for sure a flatbed (but I don't know what type of ink) and after that, there are cuttered with a pressure press.
Someone say the oil attacks also the UV ink (and anyway, the UV ink is expensive to do airfresheners).
May be a flatbed with pigmented ink? Because the absorbent paper is thick (2-3mm) is nneded a flatbed
Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

These are printed on fibre card stock using offset presses before the scent is applied......


----------



## mediaconcept (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, the offset is also used. 
But recently the are used digital printers because allow to make fast small/medium quantities


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

When my GT541 was for sale a couple of guys came to test if it would work for air fresheners. During testing they were blown away with the print speed but the resolution was too low. They apply the scent after printing.


----------



## mediaconcept (Sep 22, 2012)

TPrintDesigner said:


> They apply the scent after printing.


Yes, of course...
The problem is: the scent must NOT to attack the ink.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

do you know what type of plastic the product is made from?
is the printable area flat or curved?

I would suggest that pad printing is the way to go, a strong solvent ink to bite into the plastic mixed with a hardener and the print will be permanent and should not get affected by any fumes emitting from the air freshener.

If you want to print digitally I would recomend UV flatbed, this will be limited to mostly a flat printable area, some curvature is OK both systems have their pros and cons.


----------

